# 826 38150 (1985) moving scraper: repair or replace?



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

The scraper is a moving part on this model, spring-loaded. Mine is badly worn, around 1-3/8" back at the worst section. My rig is a recent CL acquisition and I'm working through several issues, waiting for parts to arrive, etc., and I did not take a picture of the relationship of this moving scraper bar to the bucket and auger prior to disassembly.

I've read one person ". . . used self-drilling screws to fasten a steel bar to it . . . ", but . . . top, or bottom? And, the bottom of this bar is formed to a mild radius; how much new straight flatbar (for example) could I get away with laminating to the existing curved sheet steel?

These first pics are of an offered replacement from eBay:
























These latter pics are of mine:

























I can fab a chunk of flatbar to fit, but I'd have to pay someone to weld it (if I chose to weld it), or perhaps I could fasten it via machine screws/nuts, countersunk. However, as I don't know how much room I have to work with, I'm hoping someone has a decent picture of this part installed, as opposed to disassembled -- all pics I've been able to find online are similar to mine: discrete.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

One person on another thread recently took that off of their machine, and put on a fixed scrapper bar, and then adjusted the side skids, like most blowers are made today.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

what are your plans for he machine? if you are planning on just using it and it has no sentimental value to you the scraper bar you have still has lots of life left in it. if it took nearly 40 years to wear that much it would likely take another 40+ to wear the rest out.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

I agree, your scraper looks decent enough. 
Also, did you notice there are a couple of available position to put the stop bolts into the side plates ? 
If you do add metal I would add to the upper surface so it doesn't foul the hood as it retracts.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> if it took nearly 40 years to wear that much it would likely take another 40+ to wear the rest out.


I'm planning to use it, not restore it, but that's a lot of metal loss, and for all I know that wear all occurred over five years, with the balance of time sitting in a barn 


cpchriste said:


> If you do add metal I would add to the upper surface so it doesn't foul the hood as it retracts.


Good thinking.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Oneacer said:


> One person on another thread recently took that off of their machine, and put on a fixed scrapper bar, and then adjusted the side skids, like most blowers are made today.


*That Was Hanky's Powermax. The Old School Toro's CAN NOT Be Modified To A Fixed Blade.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

asavage said:


> The scraper is a moving part on this model, spring-loaded. Mine is badly worn, around 1-3/8" back at the worst section. My rig is a recent CL acquisition and I'm working through several issues, waiting for parts to arrive, etc., and I did not take a picture of the relationship of this moving scraper bar to the bucket and auger prior to disassembly.
> 
> I've read one person ". . . used self-drilling screws to fasten a steel bar to it . . . ", but . . . top, or bottom? And, the bottom of this bar is formed to a mild radius; how much new straight flatbar (for example) could I get away with laminating to the existing curved sheet steel?
> 
> ...


*Those Scraper Blades Are Now NLA. Try And Find Someone Who Is Parting 1 OOT.*


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

The only one I've found is on eBay, and they want $80 for it.

If I knew for certain that overlaying the leading edge with flatbar will fit, I'd much rather do that.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*There Is Still Meat On Them Bones. So If You Are Dragging Thru The Great Beyond And Back. It Will Last For Some Time.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Try This Guy. I Contacted Him About The Scraper Bar Also. Told Him To Send Me Pics But I Never Reminded Him. Войдите на Facebook *


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

I made an offer and just now bought the eBay one, $65 with tax.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Are you sure you got the 26 inch? Because I have an 8/24 and was looking a replacement on ebay and only found a 24 inch. After looking at yours mine is not ground down too much. On my machine the previous owner let the skids wear away completely, the two springs were missing!
It's a shame how people don't maintain equipment. 
There are work arounds if you didn't want to replace that part, but I too want to return my machine to original functionality.


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

Well, it has the 26" part No., and they listed it for an 826:

*"TORO 826 Snow Thrower Scraper Blade 19-9140"*









TORO 826 Snow Thrower Scraper Blade 19-9140 | eBay


See pictures for wear.



www.ebay.com





I'm assuming they listed it correctly, until it's in my hands.

---

The right side skid on mine is shot, which led to that excessive scraper wear.










That (assumed to be OEM) skid is 3/8" thick, and it's worn completely through at the rear edge. Assuming it was run over snowy terrain, that's a lot of mileage.

I've got an email in with SnowBlowerSkids (with the above pic), inquiring which part No. to order to obtain new, longer-lasting skids. Their website does not describe nor are there images that depict the difference(s) between the ASE and PRO versions. I assume I want either
ASE0275-A, $59
or
PRO0275-A, $79

But what do I get for the extra $20? Website is silent on this. Hopefully, they'll get back to me.


----------



## McGillicuddy (Nov 1, 2021)

the professional series has a full 1/2 inch thick steel bottom runner


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

It'd be good to have that info on their website. I do not like guessing at specs.

I'm guessing that the Residential grade ASE is either 1/4" or 3/8", but I'll await confirmation from them.


----------



## McGillicuddy (Nov 1, 2021)

Yeah, the website is lacking in information. Please post what you find out as I am trying to decide between ase and pro as well.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

asavage said:


> Well, it has the 26" part No., and they listed it for an 826:
> 
> *"TORO 826 Snow Thrower Scraper Blade 19-9140"*
> 
> ...


*That is the Right Blade. they are the same on the 7-26 8-26. Those skids You Can Still Buy New.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*In Later Years They Put The 8HP Engine On Them. Other Than That They Are The Same.*


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

McGillicuddy said:


> Please post what you find out as I am trying to decide between ase and pro as well.


I had sent my inquiry to [email protected] -- no response -- but they have four public email addresses and it looks like I was supposed to send this sort of question to [email protected] (?), which I've just done.










[later]
Bob Sayre replied


Robert Sayre said:


> [for 2-7/8" slot spacing] . . . The skids you should be looking at are:
> ASE0310-D
> PRO0310-D
> 
> The ASE model is 1/8" thick vertical plate with 1/4" thick bottom runner. The PRO series is 3/16" thick, 1/2" thick bottom runner, and is much heavier welded as well. Either one will work on your machine.


I also talked with Bob via phone, and I provided feedback that the ASE vs PRO differences could be on the website, and he agreed and will put that web info update on his To-Do list.

I've just ordered the PRO0310-D ($79), as its skids are 1/2"; the OEM are 3/8" and the ASE is 1/4", which would be a downgrade, so really the PRO is the only reasonable option.


----------

